# Stripping Silver From Copper and Copper Alloys



## Drewbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Stripping Silver From Copper and Copper Alloys

This shows a couple of formulas that the silver plate recovery boys might want to play with...

http://www.pfonline.com/articles/stripping-silver-from-copper-and-copper-alloys

Good luck getting potassium iodide right now though, everyone's buying it up to use due to the Japanese I-131 crisis.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 14, 2011)

The sulfuric/nitric method (dangerous and difficult to obtain the silver from the solution) is common (it's in every plating book I own) and I've discussed it several times on the forum. The iodine method sounds expensive.

Just remember that platers are interested in stripping methods that preserve the integrity of the parts, so they can be replated (you can see this from the question in the link). Usually, they could care less about recovering the metal that is stripped. They are platers and not refiners (usually). This, of course, is the opposite of what we want to achieve - two totally different mindsets. I would deem both methods given as being impractical for the refiner, for various reasons.


----------

